# Kultura > Kuzhina shqiptare dhe e huaj >  Thjeshtë e shpejt - gatuani për veten tuaj...

## kundraRRYMES

Lexova pjesen me te madhe te shkrimeve tuaja edhe te them te drejten gatuani te tere mire. Problemi qendron tek fakti, qe duhe te kesh nje guzhinier tek shpia qe ti beje keto gjera gati. Kur je ne pune edhe je i *IRE vjen ne shpi edhe nuk ke nge te presesh nje peshk 1-2 ore per tu gatuar , sepse fillon edhe han edhe pjatat por do dicka te mire edhe shpejt.

Karkaleca DETI 

Koha per gatim - Jo me shume se 10-15 min. 

Mire eshte me pas ca karkaleca te medhenj.. por edhe te vegjel nuk prishin pune por te duken sikur po ha VITAMINA..

SASINE e karkaleca sipas stomakut- 
Hurdha sipas qejfit 
Po ashtu edhe vere te bardhe sipas deshires( nese do me rujte icike per neser mire mos harxho shume)
GJALP varet sipas deshires- per 20 KARKALECA -25gr gjalp
Nje tufe me majdanoz( do me thone sipas numrit te karkalecave...
KRIpe
Piper i zi

Method

1. Laji pak KARKALECAT (pa guackat shpejt e shpejt ashtu si dini vete futi e nxirri nga uji.

2. Hidhni pak gjalp sa mendoni ju qe duhet (duhet filloni te mendoni pak me teper me stomak e pak me pak me tru) mire oshte me pas ftere te thella(tigan i thelle zakonisht ato kineze) edhe hudh icike voj ullini( pak fare sa me i dhone ere) perzije me gjalpin. Hudh pastaj hurdhat te prera ne fleta te hodha. Fergoji pak sa te zbuten por jo me i djeg e me i percellu.Hudh pastaj veren. Pastaj hidh karkalecat (pa guacken) dhe gatuji per 5-8 minuta varet nga madhsia e karkalecit. Ki parasysh qe mos i fergoni shume sepse bohen cope cope .

3- Hiqi karkalecat(vetem karkalecat pa longun) edhe hudhi me i TAS SUPE ( varet po nuk patet tas supe merr i gjo ca te kapi dora ty , por duhet te jete ne formen e tasit). Tani ate longun qe ngeli tek fterja, mire oshte me e pergjysmu ,  pak. Do me thone hudhe gjysmen ose po deshe ti maje , varet,, edhe hudh ne te gjysmen e gjalpit qe ngeli ose me sakte merr pak me teper gjalp ti edhe hudhja siper.Hudhi icike kripe e peper si ta ndjesh ti. Temperatura duhet te jete mesatare. Kur gjalpi te shkrije edhe perzihet me longun (1-2 min)qe kishte ngel ne ftere  hiqe edhe hudhja karkalecave siper... 

4- majdanozin e boje therrime therrime , meno mo sikur je duke bo therrime therrime vjerren(per ju femra) ose grune/dashnoren( per burrat) ose  ate qe STA VAR (per ata ne kerkim te ..) edhe hudhja siper karkalecave dhe gjalpit...

Gjithe procedura ishte 15 min (koha qe harxhon i mashkull kur shko ne hale...e kom llafin leximin e gazetes ne mengjez...)
-----------------------------------------------------------------------
.p.s S'jam guzhinier por halli na beri ti bojme hyzmet barkut

----------


## kundraRRYMES

A edhe nje tjeter per sot edhe e mbylla se u lodha :

Si i quani ju ato qe i fut ne nje cope tel edhe i skuq KEBABE---me salce avokado..

4 kunja druri ( tani po nuk patet kunja druni futi i vrap edhe merr shtizat e gjyshes a shif mo ti kujt i gjesh )
1 luge gjelle me voj ullini
2 gjoks pule pa lekuren edhe priti ne copa kubike
4 feta PASTERMA DERRI(bacon)  edhe priti secilen ne 3 copa 
8 gjethe SHERBELE(sage- per ju amerikon e angleze)

Per salcen:

1 avocado e qerume pa berthome edhe e copetume copa copa te vogla( nuk e di nese kane hy ne shqiperi apo jo , por po nuk paten hy, vallai  kesaj here rrini pa honger - e kom llafin pa salce)

4 qepe te njoma , te prera holle 

1 nje grusht me majdanoz te prera holle

1 grusht me MENTE(mint)  tani oshte bime kjo o vellezer por ne 
shqiperi te drejten nuk e di nese e gjeni apo jo.

2 luge gjelle me voj ullini ose sa tju doje e bardha zemer
Long QITRO(lime)

Spec djegs ...po qe se nuk e ke te grire   

1. Tani duhet me e ngrof furren para kohe ne 220 grad celcius edhe ate ku fergun gjonat siper ne temperaturen e mesit. vendos siper nje ftere , mire oshte me pas si ato qe jane si grila.

2. Futi tek shtiza (kunji i drurit ) copat e pules PASTERMASE dhe SHERBELES,, njona mas tjetres, duke u bo bukur mo , ashtu si dini vete ju...i lyni pak me voj ullini , edhe i skuqni tek fterja nga 1-2 min ne cdo krah do me thone afersisht 4-8 min gjithsesj 

3-Pasi te boni kete hiqini edhe futi ne nje gjo per te pjek (tave)edhe futi ne furren e nxehte per 15-20 min

4. Nderkohe gashtisi(perziji) bashke avokadon me ato gjonat qe kom shkrutj une lart per salcen  hudhi pak piper edhe krype sipas  veshkes,, edhe prit per ato te dalin nga furra...

5- Futi i te hongme , me noj shishe birre nga pas, futi i dore te gromsitme... edhe ec maroi

----------


## kundraRRYMES

Nese ke shpua ke vetem keto gjona ...

Per te gatuar pulen:
1 gjoks pule
1 luge(ju hudhini sipas deshires po mire me pas 1 luge) voj ulliri
1 limon vetem lekuren
per  pasten:
110g  miell te bardhe te zakonshem 
2 veze
voj ulliri

per salcen:

150ml  krem( tani ne shqiperi vallai mo nuk di ca me ju thone oshte si me qene ajo e verdha e qumshtit lart afersisht)
Gjysem limoni vetem longu
85g rikota
30g fier moskat te prera holle  
2 domate (- se di si quhen ne shqip) 

per ta gutu tani:

1. Merr pak uje edhe veje me nje ene te modhe edhe zije.
2. Ngof pak tani nje ftere jane si grila po qe se nuk ke ato tani e di ca bo tek fterja jote qe ke merr noj gjo si rrjete por jo shume e himet e paster  edhe veje tek fterja normale, qe mos te nisi pula  aty lyje icike pulen me voj( pula duhet te jete pa lekuren ) edhe nje ftere te thelle te vogel.
3. Lyje pulen me vojin e ullirit dhe lekuren e limonir grije me grirse ose ate gjone qe gri qepen edhe hudhja siper dhe veje tek ajo fterja si grile , edhe leje per 6 min ne te dyja anet
4. Pergatisim pasten duke perzi ne nje tenxhere a ku tu doje zemra juve miellin dhe vezet 
5. Merr i cope te kulacit te formum dhe veje me nje nga ato plasmaset e holle per ta mbeshtjelle edhe leje menjane.. pushim
6. Tani mire oshte me pas i makine qe bo pasta, do me thone qe e hollo e bo te holle si fleta byreku po qe se nuk ke , merr akllain edhe bjeri per siper e boje te holle, aq sa mundesh. 
7. Bo te njejten gjo edhe me kulacin e mbetur 
8. Me i thike te mprehte i pret si rrypa te holle (0.5com ose 0.7 cm)nga ato petat qe ke bo , tani feta oshte mire mes me qene ne max e holle , por si tju them une juve afersisht 1 milimeter  
9. tani ne ate fteren e thelle qe vume ne sobe per ta ngrof hudhim ate kremin 
10. Shto edhe longun e limonit. Tani ule temperaturen e kom llafin midis mesit edhe me te ultes, edhe e perzien 
11. Hudhi  pasten ne ate enen e modhe me uje qe kishim vendos tek soba edhe e zi per 3-4 min( mos harro pulen tek fterja se u dogj)
12. Tani tek kremi edhe longu i limonit hudh rikoten edhe fierin moskat edhe domatet te cilave i ke heq lekuren( hudhi uje te nxehte siper edhe rripi ) dhe perziji edhe leni aty per 2 min
13. Tani pasta thahet edhe sperkatet me voj ullini
14. Te thash mos harro pulen se e paske djeg ja paske lujte fene   :buzeqeshje:  hiqe nga fterja edhe preje ne fleta te holla
15. Tani ate SALCEn hudhja Pastes siper edhe perzieji bashke .
16. Hudhi siper fletat e holla te pules
edhe ma merr menja qe gjysmen e pules e ke honger para se ta vesh siper pastes,,, po ska problem,,,
E gjithe ky muhabet ,, zgjat jo me teper se 30 min ,,, e kom llafin perfshi ketu ,, edhe lamen e durve ne fillim edhe ne fund edhe te hongmen edhe te llafosmen me noj rob ne telefon , ose duke pa lajmet e fundit ku IRAKU ka SULMU AMERIKEN edhe e ka PUSHTU ate  :buzeqeshje: 
Shnet per sot

----------


## kundraRRYMES

Supe me Kerpurdha,,,BORZILOK
Para se ta bosh duhet te kesh dhe nje makineri per grirje ne anglisht FOOD Procesor( makine ku fut ushqimet edhe i bo copa e cika,, si te te doje palla)

SUPA:
1 luge gjelle ose pak me teper voj ulliri
1- qepe te prere holle
200g Kerpurdha
Gjysem patate, ose po qe patate e vogel 1 te terente prere 
Kocka derri ( kur merrni berxollen hiqi kocken)
300 miligram uje i ziere

Per vojin me BORZILOK:
85g-borzilok i fresket
Krype si mas deshires 


1. Ngrof nje tenxhere te modhe .
2. Hudhi voj ullirit ne te edhe ngrofe.
3. Hudhi qepet edhe perzieji per afro 2 min.
4. Hudhi edhe kerpurdhat dhe patatet edhe perziji edhe ato per 2 min
5. Hudhi edhe kockat e derrit. 
6. Hudhi ate ujin e nxehte qe te thashe ta nxehesh, edhe zieji per afro 10 min.
7. Pergatit borzilokun me vojin e ullirit edhe krypen ne makinen grirese, hudhi mrena edhe jepi te grimen deri sa borziloku te bohet copa e copa, me duket se ka edhe ne supermarket te gatshem , 
8. Hiqi kockat nga supa edhe jepja grus a dashnores a kujt te te doje e bardha zemer te kruje veshin, ose jepja po deshe edhe qenit te komshijut qe te le tere noten pa gjume, lyeja icike me ilac miu
9. Hudhe pastaj supen tek makina grirese edhe boji copa e copa therrime fare ,,,deri sa te behet si mase viskoze, e longshme si  llac
10. Hudhe supen ku ta doje e bardha zemer , edhe hudhi soper ate vojin qe te thashe ta bosh me borzilok edhe merr icike buke se mos harrosh edhe futi i te hongme,,

E tere kjo nuk zgjat mo teper se 20 min ,   po ti kesh gjonat ne shpi , ,,, po i pate tek supermarkata edhe ske borzilog, futja me gjethe rrushi ,,, :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Fiori

Pershendetje kundraRrymes, receta me te vertete interesante (dhe me te vertete te shpejta) ajo e kerpudhave me pelqeu shume. Gjithashtu per kerpudhat mjafton ti pastrosh, hidh pak gjalpe (ose I can't believe it's not butter) ne tigan e skuqi pak sa te marrin shijen e gjalpit. Me beso ja kalojne dhe mishit te skuqur dhe ska nevoje per shume teori. 

Doja te te uroja mireseardhjen ne forumin tone dhe marrshin dhe cuna te tjere shembullin tend.  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## kundraRRYMES

Fiori a GOC ,, aty ma lidh gamorin ,, tani ato mashrumat qe mi hudhe ne ftere ti mu edhe po mi kavardis bashke me gjalpin ,,, a si hudh icike krype...pastaj me vrap tek dollapi merr icike VERE te BARDHE ,,,ska rendesi marka vetem VERE e bardhe te jete ,, edhe hudhja icke siper,,,vjen ajo era e VERES,,, o zot ta hash lugen e drunit bashke me tere fteren ,,, si i hudhe icike VERE edhe icike si me long ashtu , i hudh icike KOS/KREM  KOSI- i jep pak si thartire,,,KREMI me neutral po eshte shume FAT,,,per gjyshet qe duan te rujne elegancen nuk preferohet,, Ja hudhe KOSIN/KREM  perzieji per nja 2 min me teper.... PASTAJ SHQIPETAR MERR BUKE,,,LUGEN edhe HA GJELLE ,,,,, (LONGU te mbush vrimat e barkut...)

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Faleminderit per urimin edhe une te uroj mire se te gjeta edhe ishalla per nja 3 muaj te vesh nja 5 kg    nga keto gatimet plot me FAT /YNDYRE... :i ngrysur:   :buzeqeshje:  
Ja kalofsh sa me mire...

----------


## Fiori

Patatet pasi ju ke hequr lekuren (kur jane duke pritur per tu skuqur) leri ne uje, ne menyre qe tu ike/lahet pak ajo nisteshtja qe kane dhe mos behen te zeza e si me leng ngjites qe te behen njesh kur i hedh ne vaj. Gjithashtu vaji duhet te jete i nxehete dhe ne nje sasi te konsiderueshme. Nuk duhet te kesh me shume patate se vaj ne tenxhere (eshte me mire se tigan se dhe nuk sperkat me vaj gjithe kuzhinen, pak a shume kij parasysh shembullin e fritezes). 

E njejta gje me vezet e skuqura. Kur i gatuan ne tigan te vjeter, mjafton tu hedhesh sasi te mjaftueshme yndyre qe ti ndaje. Gjithsesi enet qe shiten sot per kuzhine kane te gjitha perberje qe nuk ngjit asgje, edhe sikur vezen ta besh pa yndyre fare (poached eggs).


kundraRrymes me shkoi mendja te kripa e vera, megjithese po mundohesha te thoja dicka sa me shkurt. 

Faleminderit per urimin se dhe sikur kam probleme keshtu me te ngrenin  :ngerdheshje:  


Pershendetje!

----------


## kundraRRYMES

A mi KUQALASHE , amon mi goc ,  ti me duket se duhet te kesh ndonje FARE  a DELL ANGLEZI, sepse ,, vetem anglezet interesohen per PATATE te SKUQME edhe VEZE te fergume shume  :buzeqeshje: )
FISH& CHIPS,,,,,made in UK ...

Patatet jane disa lloj , jane PATATE te REJA- qe jane vetem per ZIERJE /ose MIKROVALE, Patate per PJEKJE(furre) , edhe per tu SKUQUR ato qe te interesojne ty. Gjithmone duhet te kesh parasysh ate qe te tha FIORI,, edhe mire eshte me i lene10- 20 min nese i do ashtu tamon  si duhet. 

VEZA e KOLOMBIT-Po qe se nit ke  shpikjen alla-albanezce ,,, PO qe se nuk te pritet me u nxeh mire tigoni( ftere e vjeter teneqeje) hudhi vojin/gjalpin edhe siper si per qejf pak  fare miell sa te kapin 3 gishtat e dores,,,edhe perhape pak gjithe fteres,,, edhe hudhi siper vezen,, nuk te njit mo. Pastaj ki parasysh  FTERJA duhet te jete gjithmone e NXEHTE  mire,,, te rekomandoj te BLESH TEFAL- pasi kane nje rreth te kuq  ne mes qe nxehet edhe kur skuqet ai rrethi mire tregon qe eshte gati me i hudh vezen siper....Edhe te bofshin mire ishalla vezet bashke me patatet...

----------


## kundraRRYMES

SUPE - PATATE +PRAS(Presh)
2-Kokra qepe 5cm diametri afersisht 
-patate sa te doje zemra 
-pras sa tju doje e bardha zemer "sa me i modh aq me i mire"
-Erza ,, sa me shume,, aq me mire 
-piper
-krype sipas veshkes,

2- Kokrra qepe me diameter 5 cm qerohen priten holle edhe hudhen ne nje ene ( si tua doje zemra juve ,,,) edhe fergohen me gjalp ,,,per nja 3 min sa te zbuten qepet edhe ti vije era pak si qepe te fergume...Hudhen sa erza po pate mire do te bosh ..
Meren patatet edhe qerohen ,, priten ne pjese kubike sa me te vogla aq me mire,,
Meren PRASI mire eshte te kesh te njejten sasi me patatet edhe pastrohen priten ne fije fije sa te kesh ti mundesi
Hudhen pastaj PATATET bashke me PRASIn tek qepet edhe ashtu fergohen pak me njona tjetren,,, merren edhe 2 thelbinj hudhe edhe bohen therrime edhe hudhen ne te njejten vend edhe ashtu zihen,, vallai une se kam mat sa kohe duhet me u zi , por ti shikoji here pas here...
Pasi jane zire  pak edhe e shikon se patatet jane zire  merr nuk e di se si e quani ju ate,,, por eshte FOOD PROCESOR,, ose eshte dicka qe e gjate qe gri e bon therrime edhe e bo keshtu deri sa te bohet nje mase viskose,,, 
Tani per qejfin tat ti mo i hudh icike PEPER,, siper , ose perseri noj erze,  ,,,
Merre me garuzhde edhe mushe tasin mire... hudhi icike ne mes pak gjalp , mund ta hash edhe me limon ,,


Pastaj me lugen ne goje kujtohu ---- PRASI----Fjale e embel ,,,qe prinderit tane nuk donin ta shikonin dot, ....rrofte...

----------


## Brari

Bukur  Rryma.. !


Kam nji mendim se hudra nuk shkon ne karkalecat e detit..

Mundohuni ti hani karkalecat te fresket dhe te gjalle...
Pra pa i ferguar e ja shkaterruar permbajtjen ushqimore..

Cdo te mire..

--

----------


## heret a vone

Shkon Brari, shkon hudhra me karkaleca , une sot e bera prove ate receten e K/rrymes me karkaleca hudhra e vere.. dhe gje me te shijshme nuk kishte..
Le qe kur shkon hudhra me fasule, si mos shkoje me karkaleca  :perqeshje: 

Rrofsh K/ rrymes

----------


## kundraRRYMES

Braro- jo shume veta jane mesuar te hane karkalecat te gjalle sepse ka edhe nga ato qe karkalecave u thone KRYMA DETI- edhe qe kur shkun per here te pare ne det thane " or bre nonen qenka KELLIRE(shellire )"--
Po perseri po te jap nje recete tjeter te siguroj qe kjo do te te pelqeje:

Karkaleca me speca djegs-

Per karkalecat:

10 Karkaleca te medhenj pa levozhgen
1/2 gjyesem- spec djegs I prere  hollshem grire do me thone por jo me makine por me thike me dore por jo kinez amon se ato djegin edhe derrin por jane ca te tjere pak me te bute , por e mire te jete i kuq se shto bukurine pastaj e kuqja lun menc demin e jo mo robin
1 Thelb hurdhe(po qe se te duket pak hudhi 2 ti) i prere ne copa te vogla sa me te vogla   
1 luge e vogel cajime  ginger(xhexhefil-shqip)po qe se nuk e keni pa problem fare ...
2 Qepe te njoma por jo shume te medhoja te holla te prera sa me holle 
1  qitro (lime) , vetem longun, 

Per salcen ose longun qe do ti hudhesh siper:

Gjysem 1/2 spec djegs i vogel pjesen e ngelme nga ajo lart i prere njesoj 
½ gjysem luge gjelle  ne anglisht vallai ne i themi  "caster sugar" ne shqip vallai jam munu me e gjet ca oshte , ska bir none me ma thone se ca oshte por ,, oshte sheqer qe hollohet per gatim.
2 Luge gjelle huthull vere te bardhe ( ti po deshe futja vere pa problem)
5 Luge gjelle voj ullini ... ti po deshe futja simas gurmozit
1  grusht majdanoz i grire  



1. Ne nje ENE(  tas/ca tju doje zemra juve) hudh    hurdhat , specin djegs qepen gingerin  e longun e QITROS
2. Shto edhe karkalecat dhe leni ne ENE per 5 min 
3. Ne nje TAS tjeter me te vogel hudh vojin e ullinit uthullen majdanozin gjysmen e specit djegs te prere holle "caster suger" sheqerin perzieji dhe leni aty deri sa te them une kur ti perdoresh
4. Merr fteren vene ne zjarr edhe ngrofe pak  sa te nxehet mire ...mire oshte me pas ca ftere si grila,me reliev te ngrit por ju kom shpjegu me lart se si me e bo nje primitive te tille
5. Merri karkalecat edhe veni aty edhe leni aty per rreth 4 min jo me shume duke i kthy nganjhere 
6. Pasi u bone karkalecat pas 4 min hiqi edhe hudhi tek pjata tate edhe hudhi ate qe te thashe lene menjane deri sa te them une .
.do me thone ate salcen a si e quni ju hudhja siper keni me e pa vallai qe karkalecat keni me i honger me dur edhe ate qe ngelet keni me i fshi me cape buke....

Do me thone gjithsej vallai zgjati jo me teper se 15 min.... 
Amon amon duke honger vetem karkaleca kom frike se  tek dhoma e gjumit ,,,,, zdo te kete qetesi ...mjere ato qe jane poshte jush... :buzeqeshje:

----------


## MI CORAZON

Rryma , kujt po ia shkruan ato receta me 1/2 spec djegs???
Futi me shume , nuk quhet djegse po ste nxorren syte xixa.........lolol
Mos me jep pergjigje, se e di çfare do thuash ...  :perqeshje: ....
Por vazhdo me recetat, se e ke fantastik shpjegimin..leng prej goje na nxorre....ngelem duke u lepire.
Te lumshin ato duar !

----------


## katana

ore 12 e notes ktu tek une po do nxeh tiganin e tja filloj me gatu se ka 10 min qysh se lexoj qe po lengezohem. 

rrofsh se me kenaqe e shpresoj qe recetat te me mbushin mire tani se uria eshte gje e madhe.

----------


## kundraRRYMES

1 gjoks pule
55g-100gr do me thone sa ta mori menja ty djath BRIE( tani me ju thone te drejten kur erdha ne angli mora vesh llojet e djethrave,,,ne albani dinim vetem djathin kackavall, djath i bardhe, edhe djath BEBE nuk e di nese ka apo jo te tille djath ,, por po nuk patet futi djath BEBE--- )

30g-menoje ti mo (boji duret sikur mush uje edhe mushe plot me erza-  borzilok ose majdanoz te fresket(tani po i pate te thame isoj oshte ajo pune lagi me uje qe ti njomesh)  ca tju pelqeje hunda 
55g- tani si ta them une ty boje doren sikur po ma i gote ne dore   akaq merr edhe bishtaja fasule bishtaja do me thone bishtaja une i them fasules se njome (ehehehe dolem ne tradite bre --ushqimi kombetar shqiptar fasule)

1 luge gjelle me voj ullini(jo garuzhde se ne perendim kushto shume)

Krype edhe peper te zi 

1. ngrofe mire nje ftere ( ju kom thone ajo qe eshte si grile oshte mo e mire edhe vallai mo mire duhet te ishte nikelato me bisht hekuri se e fut ne furre pa problem ).
2. ngrof edhe furren tek 220C/425F/gaz 7 ( mos me thoni pastaj ju te amerikes qe nuk kujdesem edhe per ju kur ju them faradet ose gazin).
3. Ne nje ene te vogel tenxhere shqip hudh uje edhe veje siper per tu zi
4. Tani gjoksin e pules e kom llafin thithen(e kom llafin nje krah) e majte/djathte prite per se gjati ne mes po te njejten gjo boje edhe me krahun tjeter 
5. Tani mbeshtille me plasmas(cling film) nga ato qe mledh sanduicat kur shko tek puna po qe se nuk ke   merr i qese nga te supermarkates te paster e mblidhe mo... (per ju ne shqiperi nuk ua qaj hallin sepse atje ka qese sa  me bo edhe i sere) edhe rrife gjoksin e pules me noj cekic a noj peshe te ronde ,( jo me koken e burrit/grus  se nuk eshte higjenike) edhe boji shesh si biftek/berxolle
6. Merr tani djathin edhe erezat qe thashe me lart veni ne mes edhe boji rrumullak rrumullak(sikur po bo i mbledh i cope leter tub ) Pastaj futi i cope KUNJ SHKREPSE(pa koken) ose ndonje nga ato KUNJA QE PASTRO DHOMET keto jane ideale fare,, pershkoi tejet pertej ne menyre qe mos te hapet 
7. Pastaj i merr ato rrotaxhilet edhe i ve tek fterja (mos harro te kom thone qe duhet te kesh nez edhe furren) edhe si me te thone une ty sa boji ADETITN tek fterja si me te thone mo troc mo si me e kavardis icike pa e djeg edhe pa i dhone shume ngjyre edhe pastaj merre edhe fute ne furre per 10-12 minuta( vella/moter kontrolloje here pas here).
8. Merr fasulet veni tek uji i nxehte qe te thash ta venje, edhe ziji per 2-4 min 
9. Hiqe pulen nga furra . 
10. VeNI  fasulet e zime edhe siper hudhi pulen e bome ( ketu ju sugjeroj dicka: nese keni nga ajo qe ju thashe food-procesor ose ajo qe gri ushqimet edhe i bo long ... merr nje tufe me ereza pa problem se ca erezash jane futi aty hudhi icike piper , hudhi icike krype , pastaj per qejflijte e hurdhave 1 thelb hurdhe voj ullini perzieji bashke edhe ato bohen  lene mo lene me ta heq trunin ,, fare ) edhe pastaj kete masen qe thashe hudhja siper , daje edhe lene zot mo , ha pula e BO VEZE pastaj se ste ka ngel gjo tjeter ...

MI CORAZON -- Hongri njoni spec djegs ne shqiperi i dogji aq shume sa  se merr me mend edhe shoku i tha: 
-cke ?
- me dogji ja ktheu ky ... a te mban shume ?
-deri neser ja ktheu shoku..
-0 none i tha ai qe po i digjte speci ,, mo mire me vrit ... :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Estella

Ah me ju lumca, kuqe pse ankohesh ti, tit shoqi i vjen ndorjesh shume vecse ne po nuk shpenzuam ndonej ore duke gatuar dhe te ngopemi me eren dhe duke punuar nuk na shijon vecse. 
Kuqe do te vij per darke, fute "Aqifin" ne magje.

Rryme, a si futesh ti marre "Rryma" jote keta cunat e forumit mer jamon edhe pse je kundra rrymes, ketheju nji here mrapsh. Bema kete nder.  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## kundraRRYMES

A mi TELA(ESTELA) mi TELA , qe cte te bej une mi TELA- pjesa dermuese e emigranteve kane lidh kontrate ne angli me FISH&CHIPS,  edhe neper europe me fast food  , edhe kur bi llafi me gatu , vallai nje pjese e modhe dun noj cupke nga albania qe tu gatuaje, se per ndryshe hane komet e veta...
Gjithsesi heres tjeter me dicka te re do te vij , do te tregoj si gatuhet mishi i DERRIT TE EGER

----------


## ema sinani

Kur na dole guzhinier ti?? Nejse do te ishte interesante te provoja gatimin tuaj,thjesht per te pare sa mire i gatuan recetat qe keni shkruar.

----------


## kundraRRYMES

Pa problemin

----------


## kundraRRYMES

Supe me buke edhe domate...

2 Luge gjelle voj ullini
2 plum DOMATE(domate ne formen e atyne gjonave (vezeve) te prera copa copa
3 fleta buke te trasha (do me thone afersisht 5 cm buke te prere ne kubike
570ml( uje te nxehte ne te cilin ke hollu esece pule "stock ", ose po nuk pate kete long pule me pak krype
30g salce domate
30g borzilok (basil) te njome.


1. Merr nje tenxhere te thelle edhe hudh ne te vojin e ullinit.
2. Nxehe vojin e ullinit mire.
3. Hudhi PLUM domaten mrena edhe gashtise per 2 min.
4. Hudhi edhe buken mrena edhe gashtise edhe ate per 2 min.
5. hudhi ujin me esencen e pules (stock chicken - per ty alvo) dhe salcen e domateve edhe perzieji mire e mire,,,mos e le salcen e domateve me u bo kokra kokra,,,ose me u nit poshte buka se te vuni gruja/burri/dashnori/dashnorja (vjerraaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa  aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa) me la tenxheret..
6. Lene supen ashtu te zi per 5 min.
7. Hudhi edhe BORZILOKUN(BAZILIN) pasi e ke grire kete te funditl.
8. Hudhe supen neper pjata a ku e e hani ju .. edhe hajeni me luge ose me garuzhte,,, 
Tani vallai mu qe vdes per icike hurdha i hudha edhe pak hurdha edhe vallai e di si doli ,,, vetem se ate note skeni me bo gjo ne krevat se nuk jua durojne eren e hurdhave zonjat..(kjo eshte per meshkujt)

----------

